# bowtech or hoyt



## cartershooter (Mar 8, 2006)

i shoot a hoyt now and am in need of a new bow witch do i go with i shoot indoor and outdoor and 3-d


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I would stick with hoyt because you are used to the bow and a new one would not be much different. I have never shot a bowtech i would like to but most people around here havent got enough money are not very serious so I have never even seen one


----------



## Buck N Rut (Dec 8, 2005)

*personal preference*

It's all in what you feel comfortable with. I myself, don't care for bowtech, but other guys swear by them. I'm just comfortable with Hoyt and they've never done me wrong.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

stick with ur hoyt. like the post above me said, other people swear by bowtech. people like us,on the other had, swear by hoyt =) stick with hoyt.


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

i just bought a bow a few weeks ago. i shot both BT and hoyt. the hoyts all had more shock, pulled a bit harder(for me) and were a bit slower. i could get a BT that had no shock, pulled smoother and was faster. just my .02


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

Go to your local bowshop and wear a blindfold and shoot both and see which one feels the best so your not obligated to picking a bow by what name it has on it. Names of bows dont matter. Heck, shoot more than just hoyt and bowtech and get whatever feels comfortable. Dont get the most expensive bow you can just because you can.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Bowtechs have better stats as far as speed.
I've shot both and have to go with the Bowtech. The Trykon seemed like it weighs 15,000 lb's compared to the Bowtech as far over all mass. I like Hoyts but I think they slacked off a little:sad: 
I shot my buddies Ultra tech (I think thats what it is) and its smooth, but that Bowtech Allegieance...
I shot that Allegiance with just an arrow rest and a release at the shop and it was set on 70 lb at 27, just perfect for me! And that 70 lb felt like 60 and at full draw it was like a pound! And it knows no hand shock! After shooting 4 arrows I was like DAMN Felt like a fat kid that found doughnuts!!!!

But really life is all about personal opinion plain and simple, like the Dodge vs Ford vs Chevy thing!


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*Bowtech*

If you like the Hoyt you have now, DON'T go shoot a Bowtech b/c you'll never look at another hoyt. I shot my friends new V-Tec after i shot my '03 BT Stalker, and it felt like i was shooting a 12 ga with one hand compared to my Stalker, and the new Bowtechs are way smother than my Stalker, even my '03 Pro 38 is smooth, I'm Still shooting it.:wink:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, it depends. If you are still growing like many of us on here, you would have to buy a Hoyt because you can change the draw length. If you want to change the DL on the '05 or '06 Bowtechs, you will have to buy new cams. 

Tim


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

Hoyt


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

That isnt even a question. Hoyt. . .


----------



## shiznat (Mar 29, 2003)

you can can change the draw with modules on the new bowtechs YOU can't do that with a new trykon.

I personaly myself will not buy a hoyt until they can get a rock solid wall at full draw, get rid of some of the excess hand shock, and mass weight. I have shot both. I used to have a Protec with the LX pro limbs now I shoot a Pro 40 and love it.

But ultimately it comes down to what YOU thinks feels better to you go with your gut


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

TimClark said:


> Well, it depends. If you are still growing like many of us on here, you would have to buy a Hoyt because you can change the draw length. If you want to change the DL on the '05 or '06 Bowtechs, you will have to buy new cams.
> 
> Tim


Wrong, the 06 bowtechs have drawlength modules to change draw length. It just takes a couple seconds and no press needed. Bowtech also offers modules in two forms, smooth and fast. I like both


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

TimClark said:


> Well, it depends. If you are still growing like many of us on here, you would have to buy a Hoyt because you can change the draw length. If you want to change the DL on the '05 or '06 Bowtechs, you will have to buy new cams.
> 
> Tim


Uhhh, you actually have it completelly backwards. All the 06 bowtechs are modulated and some of the 06 hoyts are not. The Trykon is not modulated so you have to buy a new cam for it if you decide to move up or down in dl.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Like AJ said, Bowtech all the way. I just shot the alligiance last night and wow.....all I can describe is lighter than hoyt, FASTER, super smooth draw, extra solid wall, quiet, and less shock than hoyt. But hoyt makes good bows wont lie, I just LOVE that alligiance. Im just waiting on getting my 800.00 to buy it.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Techy said:


> Wrong, the 06 bowtechs have drawlength modules to change draw length. It just takes a couple seconds and no press needed. Bowtech also offers modules in two forms, smooth and fast. I like both


Woops sorry was under the impression that the new Bowtechs didn't have the modules. 

P.S.-There are only 2 kinds of Hoyts that don't have modules (Trykon and Trykon XL) and the rest are modular and he never said he was going ONLY for the Trykon


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

I was in the same boat you were in, I eventually decided I liked bowtech more, and btw the bow I have now is a hoyt (2 more days left till the bowtech is at my house) deciding what bowtech was hard. I liked the allegiance that I shot although I felt I could hold steady with a slightly larger bow, so for me it was either the OG or Constitution, I eventually went with the old glory since I shot both and couldn't tell a real difference, but I thought the OG looked better so I took that. If you want a short ata bow the allegiance is still very good, even though I liked the others more. The allegiance has been used to win the womens open in vegas with a 899/900 score and the top ranked female australian uses one 2.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

i change my mind..... i just shot and allegiance and an equalizer last night.... holy crap!!! im selling my hunting bow to a friend and buying an allegiance. really smooth draw,nice hard wall, and fast,really fast. i shot both at 26 1/2 draw at 61lbs. im not sure how fast the allegiance was but the equalizer shot 298 with a 300 grain arrow. i know for a fact the allegiance was fast. im betting on 310 with a 350 grain arrow. go shoot the allegiance and you'll change your mind on hoyt.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

bowhunter972 said:


> i change my mind..... i just shot and allegiance and an equalizer last night.... holy crap!!! im selling my hunting bow to a friend and buying an allegiance. really smooth draw,nice hard wall, and fast,really fast. i shot both at 26 1/2 draw at 61lbs. im not sure how fast the allegiance was but the equalizer shot 298 with a 300 grain arrow. i know for a fact the allegiance was fast. im betting on 310 with a 350 grain arrow. go shoot the allegiance and you'll change your mind on hoyt.



Some things to consider.

The equilizer is faster than the alliegance, but it only goes to 27" draw. If you are close to all the way grown (I don't know your age) and shoot less than 27" draw than get the equilizer. It is awesome. If you are going to end up with a draw longer than 27" than the equilizer is just going to be temporary for you. 

If you want something that can go longer on the draw go with the alliegance. It is plenty fast. Also, before you go all gung ho on the alliegance, at least shoot the Tribute also. That is the one I went with. Just a few fps slower (still rates 328) but it has less shock yet and it is shorter, but still has an extra long riser (same as alliegance) so it is very stable. 

Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

I will never shoot a bowtech i just don't like them.....the way they shoot in my opinion is no match to a Hoyt....and I have shot hoyts for a while and I never noticed any shock in the hand after shooting my bows.....but i say go with what you want to shoot and thats all that matters


ps. the trykon is the only bow that hoyt makes you can't change the draw on...and thats really for people who are done growing....


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Hoyt


----------



## DeadEye09 (Mar 16, 2006)

Im a new archer and i jsut bought a Hoyt and i LOVE IT. it is very smooth and forgiving and quiet. i would definitely stick with the Hoyt.


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

*Hoyt*

HOYT all the way............JOSH BYERLY


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I am waiting on my hoyt. I just ordered a used Ultratec. I am super excited.


----------



## smitty09 (Mar 21, 2006)

*hoyt all the way*

I shoot a brand new hoyt powertec and I love it, but one thing I can say about bowtech is that if the arrow does not get there the limbs sure will. That is my opinion and if I were you I would stick with HOYT!!!!


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

Allways Hoyt, Nothing else comes close.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

Reece said:


> That isnt even a question. Hoyt. . .


 this guys got it right stick with a hoyt and they look better


----------



## NY eXtReMe (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd go with a hoyt.


----------



## Tweedr82 (Jan 31, 2006)

mbklmann said:


> Go to your local bowshop and wear a blindfold and shoot both and see which one feels the best so your not obligated to picking a bow by what name it has on it. Names of bows dont matter. Heck, shoot more than just hoyt and bowtech and get whatever feels comfortable. Dont get the most expensive bow you can just because you can.


first of all i wouldn't wanna be in that shop. but your right names don't matter, but designs do. as he said you have to shoot the bow you are comfortable with, not the name. each bow is gonna have strong points and weak points it is up to you to decide which of these points are important and which aren't 

example:
I like a short manuverable bow that is quiet completely vibration free and has enough power to punch through a 250lb boar. So i got the tribute. i was also looking at the trykon and switchback. My hands felt to big for the Trykon and i really didn't care for the way the switchback drew.


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hoyt


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*hoyts for sale*

I have an 03 camo cyber tec for sale
60lb ~31" max
XT 2000
sight, rest, stab, 6 arrows
$450
My ultra tec will soon be for sale too
2005 fusion
50lb 30.5" max
XT 3000
bare bow $550

I am a hoyt fanatic, but I think BowTec makes good products as well.
If you are interested at all let me know.

Mitch


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

You don't even need to think about this....Hoyt. I have never shot a BowTech before so i do not have first hand knowledge but i do no therecan be loud. I always have shot a hoyt and probaly never will shoot anything else.I have never had problem with them before andhave heard of onlya couple people evering haveing a mayjor problem.


----------



## bowtech au (Feb 5, 2006)

*Bt*

find a bowtech, shoot it, smile and pay the good man:wink:


----------



## J-Dunlap (Feb 26, 2006)

stick with the hoyt


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hoyt...*

Hoyt has the better limb, limb pocket, riser because its stiffer and less liable to warp (ive seen bowtech risers bend), and get the cam 1/2 and you wont have to worry about your local proshop having the right module in stock for your draw length then having to order the speed mod. that is an extra $10. oh what else...the shock absorbers on hoyts are better cept in the trykons. and they are more accurate than a bowtech...and weight about the same if you dont count that crappy ***** trykon.


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

*bowtech*

get a bowtech


----------



## HoytShooter89 (Apr 16, 2006)

Buck N Rut said:


> It's all in what you feel comfortable with. I myself, don't care for bowtech, but other guys swear by them. I'm just comfortable with Hoyt and they've never done me wrong.


i agree


----------

